# What colour is your main speedcube?



## MorrisKid101 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have been thinking about getting a different coloured cube because people say look ahead is better and stuff like that. Feliks used a white cube to break the world record for 4x4, and many records are being broken with white bodied cubes. I was wondering, does the body colour affect your solving speed? And I also wanted to see if more people used black, white, stickerless or other coloured cubes. And I also thought: is it "wrong" or "bad" if your main cube is a stickerless? Everyone knows stickerless cubes tend to feel better whilst turning, but as most people also know they are not allowed in official WCA comps. I can get much better times with a Stickerless Guhong than I can get with a black zhanchi. This basically makes me achieve slower times in competitions. so I wondered if anyone else has a stickerless main. 

If only stickerless cubes were legal......


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 2, 2013)

Purple.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry, I forgot to add a poll lol


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 2, 2013)

Stickerless guhong


----------



## axis (Jul 2, 2013)

I use a black one. I get really bad times on white. People just use the colour they are used to.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 2, 2013)

black but I'm trying two make my zhanchi better atm wich is white


----------



## TDM (Jul 2, 2013)

I only have *black* cubes (except my white V-cube 5 which I never use and my Pyramorphix which I also never use).


----------



## Wassili (Jul 2, 2013)

The majority of cuber prefers black cubes because for them colors are easier to recognize, however, for some it's vice versa. 

People don't use stickerless cubes as their main because they will become used to it, and then when their at a competition they won't necessarily be getting the same times on a black/white cube since it would feel and look different for them.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 2, 2013)

white for life


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 2, 2013)

I only own black cubes. But I will be getting my first white one in a few days.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jul 2, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> I have been thinking about getting a different coloured cube because people say look ahead is better and stuff like that. Feliks used a white cube to break the world record for 4x4, and many records are being broken with white bodied cubes. I was wondering, does the body colour affect your solving speed? And I also wanted to see if more people used black, white, stickerless or other coloured cubes. And I also thought: is it "wrong" or "bad" if your main cube is a stickerless? Everyone knows stickerless cubes tend to feel better whilst turning, but as most people also know they are not allowed in official WCA comps. I can get much better times with a Stickerless Guhong than I can get with a black zhanchi. This basically makes me achieve slower times in competitions. so I wondered if anyone else has a stickerless main.
> 
> If only stickerless cubes were legal......



Stickerless cubes are legal...if you dye them. They have softer plastic, allowing them to turn more smooth and have a wider range of corner cutting. This is stated http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KymTVz12yvQ.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 2, 2013)

Currently I use black, but once I had a white cube as my No.1. My experience is that the only thing matters is what you (your brain and eyes) get used to. The stickers are more important than the "background color".


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 2, 2013)

Cube colour doesn't make much of a difference for me. My main is a white Huanying but if I'm in the mood to use my black Zhanchi or my stickerless Guhong, I have no problems adjusting.


----------



## BaMiao (Jul 2, 2013)

I like white cubes for speedcubing because I can use black stickers for better contrast with yellow. For general puzzle collection, I prefer black, because I think it looks better.


----------



## Wassili (Jul 2, 2013)

You could always use grey instead of yellow on a black cube if you have trouble distinguishing the colors.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 2, 2013)

Wassili said:


> You could always use grey instead of yellow on a black cube if you have trouble distinguishing the colors.



Because grey against black has a higher contrast that yellow on black

#logic


----------



## Wassili (Jul 2, 2013)

No, the contrast between white/yellow and white/grey.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jul 2, 2013)

IanTheCuber said:


> Stickerless cubes are legal...if you dye them. They have softer plastic, allowing them to turn more smooth and have a wider range of corner cutting. This is stated http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KymTVz12yvQ.


But isn't that just making it a black cube? Stickerless cubes have two qualities:
Awesomeness
Cool looking
If you dye them you lose one of those qualities. Also watch the conclusion of the video. He says "it just feels like a regular zhanchi". In other words, the experiment didn't work.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 2, 2013)

Wassili said:


> on a black cube



hullo?^


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 2, 2013)

I have lots of different colored cubes (black, white, green, purple, primary), but have found that my recognition is much better on black. So I primarily use black for this reason, and to remain as consistent as possible. I recently switched from my Dayan back to my Wittwo for 2x2, which is white. I also only have a SS 6x6 in white. Everything else is black. All new cubes that I plan on using for competition speedsolving, as opposed to collection or goofing around purposes, will be black. 

I also do not own a stickerless, and I will not be purchasing a stickerless any time soon. I do not want to fall in love with a cube that I can't use at competition.


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 2, 2013)

IanTheCuber said:


> Stickerless cubes are legal...if you dye them. They have softer plastic, allowing them to turn more smooth and have a wider range of corner cutting. This is stated http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KymTVz12yvQ.



No they don't. Why would they make different batches of plastic for colored cubes and for stickerless cubes?

Eh, feel free to merge posts.


----------



## Wassili (Jul 2, 2013)

KongShou said:


> hullo?^



Light grey. I have a friend who has their cube like that, and trust me the grey contrasts with both the white stickers and the black cube.

Edit: here's a vid I found of someone with gray:



Spoiler


----------



## BaMiao (Jul 2, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Light grey. I have a friend who has their cube like that, and trust me the grey contrasts with both the white stickers and the black cube.



Yeah, I've been thinking about trying out grey, as well as other color schemes. Maybe someday when I have more time to fool around and a spare cube to experiment with. I'm used to my scheme right now.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 2, 2013)

All my mains are black, except for my Guhong v1 (my main 3x3).


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 3, 2013)

pink. my recognition and look ahead is *significantly* worse on black cubes. with a white or yellow cube, my look ahead is only a little bit worse but thats just because im not used to it.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 3, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> pink. my recognition and look ahead is *significantly* worse on black cubes. with a white or yellow cube, my look ahead is only a little bit worse but thats just because im not used to it.



Interesting - what colour did you start out with? At what stage did you switch to pink?

My first speedcube was black (Guhong 2), then I bought a white Zhanchi and found my F2L recognition suffered, and I've since stuck with black.

Current main(s) are a black 55mm ZhanChi and a black FangShi Shuang Ren.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 3, 2013)

Black for everything. I can solve on white fine though as long as it has either izo half-brights or cubesmith half-brights with bright orange.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 3, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> *Interesting - what colour did you start out with? At what stage did you switch to pink?*
> 
> My first speedcube was black (Guhong 2), then I bought a white Zhanchi and found my F2L recognition suffered, and I've since stuck with black.
> 
> Current main(s) are a black 55mm ZhanChi and a black FangShi Shuang Ren.


I think it's when he got his pink guhong v1.



My main is a Black MoYu Huanying or White Guhong v2 for 2H. Black Modded Zhanchi without torpedoes for OH. Black Modded Shengshou Megaminx. Those are the only events I practise 
I think I'll be switching back to white.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 3, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Interesting - what colour did you start out with? At what stage did you switch to pink?



for the first month or so, i used a black rubik's cube. then my main speed cubes were white until i was about mid 18 seconds. i switched to pink around late april of this year.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 3, 2013)

YddEd said:


> I think it's when he got his pink guhong v1.



actually, i got the guhong about 5 or 6 months before i made it my main. it isnt even really a v1 any more, i put torpedoes in it and did a bunch of other stuff to it.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 3, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> actually, i got the guhong about 5 or 6 months before i made it my main. it isnt even really a v1 any more, i put torpedoes in it and did a bunch of other stuff to it.


I should try a pink cube, they look good.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 3, 2013)

YddEd said:


> I should try a pink cube, they look good.



they're sexy ! the pink of a shengshou is way nicer than the pink of a dayan though. if i put my 3x3 next to my 7x7, the 3x3 looks like a greyish pink.


----------



## Qthulu (Jul 3, 2013)

Yellow cube user here.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 3, 2013)

Doesn't a cube's color affect something other than lookahead? I've read that the plastic is lighter in white cubes or something like that, but I've never been able to notice. As far as lookahead, I tend to be better with black simply because I'm used to it but I could easily transition back to white.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jul 3, 2013)

As of now, my main is a black GuHong v2, but before that, I used a white Alpha V-f, and if the HuanYing is as good as everyone says, I'll have a white main again any day now. I honestly don't care much about that, and I've found that sticker shades makes a much bigger difference, so I just like to keep a somewhat even mix between black and white cubes, depending on what color I think looks best on that very cube. FYI my main 2x2 is white, previous one was black, I've just ordered a black 4x4, and I'm getting a white pyra today.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 3, 2013)

I mostly use black ones, but my times are more or less equally bad on all colors.


----------



## Frubix (Jul 3, 2013)

2x2 Black
3x3 Black
4x4 Black
5x5 White
6x6 White
Pyraminx White
Megaminx Black
Square-1 Black


----------



## Username (Jul 3, 2013)

My mains are a Black ZC and a White WL proto, so both 

As for other events than 3x3, everything is black except for 7x7


----------



## windhero (Jul 3, 2013)

My 3x3 is Milky., all the rest black. If I could have all my puzzles milky I would be so happy.


----------



## n00bCube (Jul 10, 2013)

My main is white. I don't really have a preference between black and white as far as 3x3's are concerned.

Personally I think certain puzzles look better in white and others better in black, so I basically have a mixture of black and white puzzles.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 10, 2013)

windhero said:


> If I could have all my puzzles milky I would be so happy.



If you see what I mean...


----------



## Forca137 (Jul 13, 2013)

i don't know really, i goy the same times with a black or white one 3x3, and all of my big cubes are white, i think the white ones looks nicer

PD: i'm colour neutral too


----------



## Lid (Jul 13, 2013)

6-7-megaminx: black, the rest are white, but will replace my 7x with a white one soon.


----------



## Dino (Jul 13, 2013)

Black like my soul!

Although I do switch it up with my purple and milky zanchis occasionally, black is my go to colour for cubes.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 13, 2013)

Alternating between black and white. IMO you can have decent recog at both with a bit of practice.

If I do 200 solves on white I will prefer white for a few days. 200 more solves on black and it will change back.

For big cubes I prefer black.


----------



## kcl (Jul 13, 2013)

What happens if you dye a stickerless cube with the stickers on? Can you have a LEGAL stickerless cube?


----------



## s3rzz (Jul 13, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> What happens if you dye a stickerless cube with the stickers on? Can you have a LEGAL stickerless cube?




I feel like this site just asks the same questions over and over again.


----------



## kcl (Jul 13, 2013)

s3rzz said:


> I feel like this site just asks the same questions over and over again.



Didn't have time to read the rest of the thread. Has this been asked already? If so, I'm happy to delete it.


----------



## s3rzz (Jul 14, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Didn't have time to read the rest of the thread. Has this been asked already? If so, I'm happy to delete it.



You seem nice. I'm just an ass hole trying to find something to hate. My bad.


----------



## Olji (Jul 14, 2013)

White cube with black instead of yellow, works wonders for my recognition.


----------



## rj (Jul 14, 2013)

I hate black, but that's always all that's in stock when I order.


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 14, 2013)

Mine has lots of different colors on it coz stickers...


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 15, 2013)

Olji said:


> White cube with black instead of yellow, works wonders for my recognition.



That's an interesting color scheme. Usually white is replaced with black on white cubes. I'm ordering some new stickers soon, so I'll have to try that out.


----------



## Antcuber (Jul 15, 2013)

Always white


----------



## 161803398874989 (Jul 20, 2013)

I own both a black and a white Shengshou Aurora. I'm just all around better with black. Thinking of removing the yellow stickers, though, since the orange and yellow are too close for my taste. Don't have that problem on white, though.


----------

